# GTX 980 Einbau



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

Hallo, bitte steinigt mich nicht gleich. Ich baue einzelne Komponenten alle drei bis vier Jahre bei meinem PC ein. Deshalb die Noob-Frage. Ich habe ein Gigabyte Z77 D3h Board worauf sich derzeit eine 680er befindet. Nun habe ich heute eine 980er bestellt.
Muss ich an der noch etwas zusätzlich anschließen oder einfach Kabel 1:1 austauschen? Ja manche werden jetzt lachen, aber ich befasse mich wie gesagt nur alle paar Jahre mit der Hardwarezusammenbauerei... Bisher hat ja auch immer alles funktioniert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. März 2015)

Muss man nichts besonderes beachten, die derzeit darin befindliche Grafikkarte entfernen, die neue Grafikkarte am selben Slot einstecken, und die nötigen Stromkabel einstecken, das war es im Prinzip was die Hardware angeht im PC.
Wenn die frage aufkommen sollte, man muss alle Stromkabel an den Strombuchsen anschließen die von der neuen Grafikkarte vorgegeben sind, man darf keine weglassen oder welche anschließen die zu wenige Pins haben.


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

Danke, das war auch mein Hauptgedanke. Denn die neue hat einen Stromanschluss mehr. Also dann logischerweise diesmal zwei Stecker nehmen?! Danke...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. März 2015)

Ich weiß nicht wie viele und welche Stromanschlüsse deine jetzige und die neue Karte hat, dein Netzteil müsste die nötigen Stecker bzw Kabel parat haben für die neue Karte.
Rein von der Leistung des Netzteils müsste es problemlos klappen, da die GTX680 mehr Watt benötigt als die GTX980, wenn ein Stromstecker fehlen sollte, also ein 6-Pin oder 8-Pin Stecker vom Netzteil, musst du dir einen Adapter kaufen, falls du keinen solchen Adapter hast, so etwas zum Beispiel : https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...sa-Dual-4Pin-auf-6Pin-PCIe-Adapter::3438.html ... bzw eine Variante mit 8-Pin.


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

DANKE!!!!


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

Hab nämlich heut die Inno3D C98U-1SDN-M5DNX i-Chill GTX980 X4 Boss Ultra für ziemlich coole 516,- inkl. Witcher 3 bekommen... wollte eigentlich noch warten, aber die 2. beste Karte von Kühlung, Standardtakt aufn Markt musste dann doch heut bestellt werden. Viel günstiger wird es sicher eh erstmal nicht in Zukunft... hatte vorher von Inno3d noch nie was gehört. Aber die Verarbeitung soll sehr hochwertig sein und die Tests sind sehr gut. Das reicht mir.


----------



## thorecj (11. März 2015)

Da haste ein super Schnäppchen gemacht. Ich habe mir kurz vor Weihnachten dieselbe Karte gekauft, allerdings für 553€. Und Witcher 3 hätte ich auch gern gehabt, aber immerhin war Far Cry 4 als Spielecode mit dabei. 

Was die Kühlung angeht, kann ich dir versichern, das du dir da absolut keine Sorgen machen brauchst, der Chip wird bei mir max 65 ° warm und auch die Spannungswandler haben die 70° nur sehr selten überschritte (bei Extremtests). Leise ist sie auch, der Lüfter lief bei mir aber noch nie über 42%. Wenn man aber manuell mal auf 100% hochgeht, dann hört man die Karte schon deutlich. Die wird man sicher nie brauchen, außer wenn man noch weiter übertakten will. Da muß man aber schon ganz schön viel wollen. Der Chip taktet bei mir in JEDEM Spiel bei 1418 MHz und hält diesen Boost dauerhaft (die 1367 MHz werden locker überboten). Getestet hab ich mal Einstellungen mit +130MHz Chiptakt und +200MHz Speichertakt und lief problemlos (zumindest, nachdem mir jemand im Forum mit den Verifier-Einstellung geholfen hat).


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

Welches Netzteil hasst du denn?


----------



## NuVirus (11. März 2015)

Hatte die 970 X4 war mir im Idle zu laut. 

Wie schon gesagt wichtig ist welches Netzteil du hast. 

Meine sehr ähnliche GTX 670 (im Vergleich zu deiner 680) lief auch problemlos mit nem sehr alten BQ P6 600W aus 2006 bis letztes Jahr aber ne 980 sollte man da nicht dranhängen da einfach alt und damals schon nicht so gut.


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

Ich habe n beQuiet 750 Watt aus 2012! Das sollte eigentlich reichen, da die 680er deutlich mehr gezogen hat oder? Übertakten werde ich die Grafikkarte eh nicht. Meinen Prozessor habe ich auch nur minimal übertaktet. Is n 2700K @4GHz. Der lief schon ab Werk 3,69GHz bei mir.


----------



## aloha84 (11. März 2015)

Naja das 750er hätte auch für 2 680er gereicht.


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Naja das 750er hätte auch für 2 680er gereicht.



 da der Preisunterschied damals 25,- betrug, empfand ich das als sinnvoll für die Zukunft...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

Wie 750 Watt? Welches Modell genau? Wenn du das nicht weissz, einfach mal ein Foto machen


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

Modell muss ich nachher mal schauen. Langt aber locker. War auch 2012 als bestes Netzteil bewertet worden.

Und zudem hab ich noch nie gehört, dass ein bequiet so starke Schwankungen hat...


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

Ob das Netzteil brauchbar ist solltest du mal uns überlassen, denn jeder Hersteller, ja auch BeQuiet, hat tw. Schrott  im Sortiment, daher solltest du wirklich mal das Modell des Netzteils nennen ooder einfach ein Bild schicken.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. März 2015)

Oje oje, die Netzteil Fetischisten sind wieder unterwegs 
Pass genau auf TE, die wollen dir garantiert ein neues Netzteil auf schwatzen, hier liegen schon einige auf der lauer mit ihren übervorsichtigen fragen 
Es ist alt, kauf dir sicherheitshalber ein neues; es hat ein Feature nicht, kauf dir sicherheitshalber ein neues; es ist Single-Rail, kauf dir sicherheitshalber ein neues; es ist vom falschen Hersteller, kauf dir sicherheitshalber ein neues; jemand berichtet das dieses oder jenes Modell bei ihm ausgefallen ist, kauf dir sicherheitshalber ein neues ... usw ... 
Die Quintessenz, manche hier übertreiben gerne zeitweise enorm, die Überempfindlichkeit die ich bei manch solchen Themen lese ist des öfteren zum lachen.


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Ob das Netzteil brauchbar ist solltest du mal uns überlassen, denn jeder Hersteller, ja auch BeQuiet, hat tw. Schrott  im Sortiment, daher solltest du wirklich mal das Modell des Netzteils nennen ooder einfach ein Bild schicken.



Danke, aber da es seit zwei Jahren absolut reibungslos ohne große Schwankungen läuft, denke ich dass es bei einem reinen Tausch der Karten nun nicht anders sein wird, da die 980er anscheinend weniger problematisch als meine 680er ist.


----------



## Watertouch (11. März 2015)

Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, denn gerade bei den Nvidia Maxwell Karten ist das Wichtig. Ich glaube das war das die die spannung viel schneller ändern?


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

Das ist halt wie bei den Prozessoren die Idle-States.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Hallo, bitte steinigt mich nicht gleich. Ich baue einzelne Komponenten alle drei bis vier Jahre bei meinem PC ein. Deshalb die Noob-Frage. Ich habe ein Gigabyte Z77 D3h Board worauf sich derzeit eine 680er befindet. Nun habe ich heute eine 980er bestellt.
> Muss ich an der noch etwas zusätzlich anschließen oder einfach Kabel 1:1 austauschen? Ja manche werden jetzt lachen, aber ich befasse mich wie gesagt nur alle paar Jahre mit der Hardwarezusammenbauerei... Bisher hat ja auch immer alles funktioniert.



Was für Hardware hast du sonst?
Welches Netzteil?

Du kannst die GTX 980 einfach gegen die 680 austauschen. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## NuVirus (11. März 2015)

Also wenn es von 2012 ist und ein ausgezeichnetes Be Quiet P10 750W dann reicht es sogar für zwei 980 Karten problemlos aus auch mit starken OC


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

Gerade nachgeschaut. Exakt das isses p10 750 dark Power Pro von bequiet


----------



## markus1612 (11. März 2015)

Das DPP10 ist absolut erste Sahne


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Gerade nachgeschaut. Exakt das isses p10 750 dark Power Pro von bequiet



Das ist schon seit fast 3 Jahren auf den Markt.
So einen alten Schinken willst du weiter nutzen?


----------



## NuVirus (11. März 2015)

Stimmt der Nachfolger ist ja schon fast draußen FSP Fortron/Source PT 850W ATX 2.31 (PT-850FM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland[emoji6]


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schon seit fast 3 Jahren auf den Markt.
> So einen alten Schinken willst du weiter nutzen?



Ich seh das mal als ironie an...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> So einen alten Schinken willst du weiter nutzen?


Solche scherze sollte man besser kennzeichnen, ansonsten ließt das noch wer der etwas hinein interpretiert und dies ernst nimmt.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. März 2015)

Mein Netzteil, genau das gleiche ist jetzt auch fast drei Jahre alt. Sollte ich es besser rausschmeissen, betreibe eine GTX 780 damit ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. März 2015)

Unbedingt, kauf dir gleich eines mit 2k Watt, damit kommst du ein weiteres halbes Jahr aus ...


----------



## zukosan (11. März 2015)

Also vielen Dank Euch allen... Morgen werd ich es wissen ob auch alle erforderlichen Anschlüsse am Netzteil vorhanden sind, denn dann kommt sie per Post.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Also vielen Dank Euch allen... Morgen werd ich es wissen ob auch alle erforderlichen Anschlüsse am Netzteil vorhanden sind, denn dann kommt sie per Post.



Das P10 bietet Anschlüsse für mehrere Grafikkarte.
Spielt auch keine Rolle, ob du die Grafikkarte an einer Rail oder an beide Rails anschließt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. März 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7241238 schrieb:
			
		

> Unbedingt, kauf dir gleich eines mit 2k Watt, damit kommst du ein weiteres halbes Jahr aus ...


Klar natürlich wegen Einschaltlast und Peak Werte, vor allem die über 5 Sekunden, die sind böse [emoji38] [emoji38] 
Netzteil ist absolut geilstes Teil evaaaaa. Alter geht im Ordnung.


----------



## zukosan (12. März 2015)

Also kurz zur Feststellung. Danke allen, läuft wie geschmiert und die Karte is deutlich leiser als meine 680er. Hätte ich nach den Reviews der Inno nicht gedacht. Hat sich wohl viel getan seitdem... Und die Kühlung is ja mal Extraklasse!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. März 2015)

Dann viel Spass damit!


----------

